

16 year old Wikileaks supporter arrested for DDOS attacks on MasterCard and Visa - trotsky
http://www.geekword.net/wikileaks-hackers-arrest/

======
TimMontague
It was only a matter of time until they arrested someone. Putting the
controversy surrounding Wikileaks aside, this arrest seems like a good thing.
Setting a precedence of not punishing people for DDOS attacks would be
definitely be bad. Especially when the DDOS attacks are so simple to do,
"download this program, enter <http://visa.com> into the first box and press
Go".

------
citricsquid
Finally.

